# Smell dat Blueberry!



## Growdude (Aug 6, 2007)

Had a buddy of mine give me a blueberry clone.
He says he got this blueberry in 1989 and has kept it ever since.
This stuff is some stinky stinky weed, him just walking in with this thing got my living room smellin sweet.
And what a tasty smoke so I gotta try out this blueberry on my next grow, think ill do some more white widow as well.

Well ill try to get up some pics as I will start my next grow very soon.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

Good luck with those GD.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 19, 2007)

Time to start workin on this journal.
Here I have my blueberry (the bigger one) and some white widow clones. The WW is a bit behind the BB but I want to vegg up the BB some and take clones before I change the light cycle.

Also here is a pic of my WW mother.

I have been experimenting with this ebb&flow system for clones and small plants.
I like it for cloneing because it keeps the rockwool from being soaked all day from leaving them in a shallow dish with water.
The trick was to place the rockwool in the hydroton just low enough that when it floods it only touches the bottom of the cubes.

When the clones are just cutt I flooded more often to really keep them wet, as they perked up and continued to live I would lower the cycles, I only flood 2 times a day now for 5 min.

I believe this forces the plant to produce roots in search of water.
It has even worked by just placeing fresh cutting directly into the hydroton, no rockwool. Just lots of flood and drain cycles at the very begining.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 19, 2007)

You've got some great looking clones going man. That BB sure looks like one healthy plant.

Good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats on the BB, im dying to take a taste of this strain


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking forward to this one.  I loved your last WW grow.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 20, 2007)

on the clones i think they would root much faster minus those huge solar panal leaves and just letting the smaller leaves take over...i trimmed them off my clones and they are gorgeous now....just a suggestion


----------



## Growdude (Aug 20, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this one. I loved your last WW grow.


 
This time instead of 8 plants in my 2x5 area Im going to grow 3 plants that I top to bush out a bit more.
So instead of mega cola's Im goin for a more controlled grow, Im sure the 3 will fill my grow area just as well but not be as tall.

Im sure I wont see the harvest I did last time but am hopeing to improve the potency.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

> This time instead of 8 plants in my 2x5 area Im going to grow 3 plants that I top to bush out a bit more.
> So instead of mega cola's Im goin for a more controlled grow, Im sure the 3 will fill my grow area just as well but not be as tall.


At the moment I have 6 in a 3ftx2 1/2ft room and it's way overcrowded. Finally, someone who feels my pain. I'm seriously thinking about killing 3 of themso my best 3 can get more light. Great job on the grow!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2007)

I got 3 plants transplanted into the waterfarm buckets today.
My WW is on the right side and looks hungry because i was using low str. nutes to not burn the earlyer taken clones.

Soon ill take some Blueberry clones from the center one before I  switch the lights.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome looking grow growdude  gotta say blueberry is up there in my top 3 strains. Looking forward to seeing how it goes


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice bro great grow gonna be looking forward to this :hubba:


----------



## Bubby (Aug 26, 2007)

Cool grow 



> I believe this forces the plant to produce roots in search of water.



Thought you might enjoy this article, it talks about the root types, and shows an interesting way to grow in ebb and flow.




> It has even worked by just placeing fresh cutting directly into the hydroton, no rockwool. [/B]Just lots of flood and drain cycles at the very begining.


I was wondering how many times do you flood your cuttings (not in rockwool) when they are first cut?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I was wondering how many times do you flood your cuttings (not in rockwool) when they are first cut?


 
At the very first I flooded continously until they perked up well and dropped it to about 5 min every hour, then less and less.


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 27, 2007)

those look very nice, keep up the good work


----------



## Growdude (Sep 1, 2007)

Took a clone frome the blueberry and will probably go 12/12 this weekend.
Good growth for the first week in the waterfarms.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

Just one week latter, check out how much these babies have grown.


----------



## jash (Sep 8, 2007)

they got really bushy in week dude.nice:aok:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

Growdude they look good, what size light do you have on them??


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Growdude they look good, what size light do you have on them??


 
There are 2 400 watt lights one MH  one HPS


----------



## dmack (Sep 10, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Just one week latter, check out how much these babies have grown.


In one week they bushed out really nice. Itll all be worth it when you toke on them in the near future.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2007)

Ive got baby buds  Plants are really taking off, been using Flora nova bloom, sweet, diamond nectar, kool bloom powder.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

taking alright looking great mate


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive got baby buds  Plants are really taking off, been using Flora nova bloom, sweet, diamond nectar, kool bloom powder.


 
all hail flora nova...i love that stuff


----------



## jash (Sep 16, 2007)

coming along like a forest,great plants dude


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

hey growdude, nice plants man and a BB from 1989 that must be a nice smoke huh? 

did the BB cut root ok?

keep it up 85C


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 16, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive got baby buds  Plants are really taking off, been using Flora nova bloom, sweet, diamond nectar, kool bloom powder.


hey grow dude damn them ladies are looking great  but i did notice one problem:hubba: there are a couple there that are saying send me to sticky_Budz lol man i can smell them over here:hubba:. hey that flora nova bloom, sweet diamond nectar, kool bloom powder can u buy that stuff in stores or do you have to order it online? stuff looks like its doing its job for you:hubba: well bro i will be back to see these lovely ladies soon peace


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey growdude, nice plants man and a BB from 1989 that must be a nice smoke huh?
> 
> did the BB cut root ok?
> 
> keep it up 85C


 
Yes its rooted and soon to be mom 2.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey grow dude damn them ladies are looking great but i did notice one problem:hubba: there are a couple there that are saying send me to sticky_Budz lol man i can smell them over here:hubba:. hey that flora nova bloom, sweet diamond nectar, kool bloom powder can u buy that stuff in stores or do you have to order it online? stuff looks like its doing its job for you:hubba: well bro i will be back to see these lovely ladies soon peace


 
You can get them at hydro shops, I buy most of my stuff online.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2007)

they looking good Dude, do they stink yet?? i know its early in flower jus looks like they got a lil odor to them Keep up the good work


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 17, 2007)

You sure got them ladies looken good. I been using all Fox Farm. I may try what you have when I run out. 
*LOOKS FANTASTIC !!!!​*


*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> You sure got them ladies looken good. I been using all Fox Farm. I may try what you have when I run out.
> 
> *LOOKS FANTASTIC !!!!​*​​
> *GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


 
Well I used the same formula of nutes as my last grows, now I dont know if you have seen some of my past grows but her is a link to pics of my last grow of mega cola's , thats a 2 liter bottle there next too not a 16oz like it looks like!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/515/limit/recent

This stuff works great.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

thats exactly what I want, big long buds

real nice man, REAL nice :hubba:


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome..

I havent tried indoor or hydro yet.. been into out door in the past..
Must try it..

My Grow http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


----------



## Growdude (Sep 22, 2007)

Buds are starting to look good even seeing some trichomes allready.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## jash (Sep 22, 2007)

looking great


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2007)

The stretch is slowing and the buds are plumping.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great mang.   I can smell that berry all the way over here.   Gonna be a very nice harvest for sure. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 29, 2007)

Boy, them babies blew up in the last week.  Way to go!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

They look good GD,  cant wait to see ya harvest. good luck on the remainder of your grow. An i do Smell Dat Blueberry!!!!! smells like freashly backed muffins!!! LOL


----------



## Growdude (Oct 5, 2007)

Giving them a good flush.
I see some spotting on the leaf , looks like small rust spots, some along the leaf edge.
It looks most like Ca deff. but I dont think so, im more to inclined to believe its a PH issue, though I tested it at 5.5 so I dont know.

What I do know is ive never flushed out this system at all this grow, ive only used fresh water every other rez change.

So we will give this a shot and see what happens, its not very severe yet just a few leaves, mostly top to mid not really seeing it on the lower leaves.

Sorry no pics girls are asleep but I did sneek a quick pic before bedtime
of a beutiful site.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some updated pics, ive included one that shows a leaf that is showing some problems.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 7, 2007)

mmm-mmm-mmm

 in a few weeks my good man.

 all in good time.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Good looking man. Looks like they will be ready to take out dancing very soon, what color are your trichs right now?

P.s. I think that 5.5 for a PH is a little on the low end, It should be 1 around 6.5-6.8 if I remember correctly. The leaves might also be yellowing from coming so close to being ready to harvest?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Good looking man. Looks like they will be ready to take out dancing very soon, what color are your trichs right now?
> 
> P.s. I think that 5.5 for a PH is a little on the low end, It should be 1 around 6.5-6.8 if I remember correctly. The leaves might also be yellowing from coming so close to being ready to harvest?


 
Hydroponic grows are 5.5 to 5.8 PH I believe.
Ive got a good 3 weeks left, all clear trich's right now.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Right on, I am a soil grower.

The plant that is yellowing looks like the plant is consuming (N) Nitrogen from the fan leaves which is normal at this point in growing.

Might just be growing a little faster than the other ones.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 7, 2007)

Do agree GD.
 5.5 is perfect for rock-wool as well.

* IMO* it looks to me like that's more of a nute burn than the plant changing color. for two reasons.
 1. I've never seen a healthy plant change to brown at the tips, except on lower branches, when end of flowering.
 2. the tips of the leaves (when brown) only curl like that if they're dieing or have nute burn, or are on lower, if not lowest branch(es).

 are you feeding it extra blooming nutes? (kool-bloom etc.)


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> * IMO* it looks to me like that's more of a nute burn than the plant changing color. for two reasons.
> 1. I've never seen a healthy plant change to brown at the tips, except on lower branches, when end of flowering.
> 2. the tips of the leaves only curl like that if they're dieing or have nute burn, or are on lower, if not lowest branch(es).
> 
> True that C_V, I did not zoom in on the pic and notice the browning tips.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> choking_victim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stonedsmithy (Oct 8, 2007)

hell growdude they are some nice lookin plants there mate caint wait to see just before the chop awsome work


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful plants, Growdude!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 8, 2007)

So, Growdude, Are you gonna make some blueberry muffins with the leaves and small budz??? Thoses ladies look really good. keep it up


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> So, Growdude, Are you gonna make some blueberry muffins with the leaves and small budz??? Thoses ladies look really good. keep it up


 
I plant to make some blueberry hash muffins


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 11, 2007)

hey bro the ladies are looking nice and sticky love the budz cant wait to see this harvest bro great job 
blueberry muffins mmmm lol


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2007)

This blueberry has got some big time trich's
If its as good as it looks im goin to have a new strain as my main.


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so jealous dude.  That looks very nice.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 17, 2007)

wow growdude they have fattened up well in a week hope mine do same dude

nice grow man


pkj


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2007)

Well im in the home stretch.
Took a sample bud thursday and smoked it today and it is going to be some potent bud.

Looks like the Blueberry is going to finish before the WW, where I thought blueberry took a bit longer than WW  

harvest pics to come!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 21, 2007)

I can jus smell it now and it so so so sweet!!!! great looking gals ya got there. them colas look dense. good work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

That is some very good looking pot GD!!! Fat nugz....gimme a bud.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is a small sample taken this week on mon., just dry enough to smoke,
This Blueberry stain is the bomb!


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got caught up on your grow.  Beautiful plants man.  

Now I'm going to have to add some Blueberry to my collection.   

Congratulations on another fine grow.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn bro dont know if you should smoke that maybe you should give that to me and i will let you know if its safe to smoke lol great grow bro awesome looking nugz peace


----------



## Growdude (Nov 4, 2007)

Harvested the top of my Blueberry plant Leaving the white widow for another week of flowering.

Just jared up the blueberry and is now in the burping phase of the cure.

Think I will harvest the rest of the WW today probably.
The WW produced much thicker bigger cola's compared to the BB.

Here are some pics of BB drying and what is left on my blueberry plant and the WW's.
Havent weighed the BB yet but plan to weigh everything once its all cureing.


----------



## jash (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats on another great harvest GD:aok:, do you continue flowering the rest of BB?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 4, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> congrats on another great harvest GD:aok:, do you continue flowering the rest of BB?


 
Thanks alot.

The rest of the BB I am letting go a little longer because deep inside these plants are very light starved because they are so thick, so im going to see if this will "green up" the lower small buds.

Its allready been a a week and it does seem to help but I will prob. harvest everything today.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 4, 2007)

That is a nice harvest Growdude.  Fantatic grow.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

on mine iam going to try rock buds and i'll probably get rid of the pop corn buds. hash time, god damn cant wait for my harvest  great job hombre, keep it up.


dc


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2007)

First time reading this and it is a beautiful grow.  From start to finish i read every word.  Thank you for shareing your wonderful ladies with us.
tcbud


----------



## Growdude (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is the WW buds @ 9 weeks old they look plenty ripe.

I keep the "stubs" hanging then use it all for hash.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice. Fire it up GD.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Harvest!!! Sooo jealous right now. They look tasty, ever get a weigh out?


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice to see some great looking plants man.  5 weeks for me :hubba:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

mind if i stop in for a bit? they look hella dank bro, fat @$$ buds boooya


edit: ok them stars arent cool lol, but thats about the only way to sum it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*CONGRATS on what looks to be one very fine arse harvest mang. :aok:  Once the ladies dry and cure to perfection we'll be over to help smoke all that lovely bud.   Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here is the WW buds @ 9 weeks old they look plenty ripe.



YEAH YOU CAN SEE WHATS BEEN THERE FOR A WHILE AND WHAT HASNT. GREAT JOB GROWDUDE, HOPE MY BUDS LOOK HALF AS GOOD AS THEM BABIS.

GREAT JOB, & HAPPY SMOKIN *85C*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMNNNNNN  thoses are some nice budz ya got there. i bet it smells so nice in there


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

*Growdude...* *Very NICE!!!!!* :holysheep:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 1, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Harvested the top of my Blueberry plant Leaving the white widow for another week of flowering.
> 
> Just jared up the blueberry and is now in the burping phase of the cure.
> 
> ...



Very delicious looking harvest, fighting back the drool! 

ive smoked some blueberry before, but it even smells good before you light it up.. the day i bought a eighth i put it in my inner coat pocket *near my heart* and went to the mall, .. man the entire time i was walking around the mall i could smell the blueberry pot right through my jacket, made me a little uneasy and feignin ta smoke it - i want some blueberry again!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG that looks sooo good bro!
GOOD JOB:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 1, 2007)

man its looking really good wow


----------



## Cabron (Dec 24, 2007)

Ummm Blueberry wasn't ever introduced to the public until 1995 in Amsterdam first, After  DJ Short took his work with him and was prompty ripped off by Sagarmatha and That piece of **** Henk from Dutch Passion
who still exploit his work today with no compensation to DJ...

So the claim by your buddy is bogus,,,I was growing back in 1983 and forward and can tell you NO blueberry was available nor ever heard of in the eighties or early 90's....

Your cut displays the typical DP type bud structure but the fan leaves are lacking the typical spear shape they have as a classic sign,and surprisingly you have 0 shades of maroon or purple,you should at this stage,but it's not a guarantee.... I'm sure the smoke is pretty decent though.

Good job on growing them out,nice yield...


----------



## Cabron (Dec 24, 2007)

cut n paste from DJ himself...

Europe

Holland

By the early 1990's I was extremely interested in the burgeoning seed market developing in Holland. I had known about the seed banks since 1983 and was always only interested in obtaining more pure, land-race varieties. Unfortunately, there were only hybrid crosses ever available at the time and I had more than enough of my own to work with. By 1993 I finally made the pilgrimage to Amsterdam where I made new connections. In 1994 I connected with the first company that I worked with in Europe. By 1995 I was supplying this company with seed-stock both for sale and for breed work. I had contracted with this company to produce Blueberry, Flo and Blue Velvet.

The first company I worked with in Europe sprouted only 25 seeds of each of these varieties to make selections from. Other than supplying seed-stock, I was only minimally involved in the selection process. I did get to see the mother and father plants alive, however, the selection process had already been done prior by others. Unfortunately, my relationship with this company was short-lived as all the owner really wanted was my seed-stock. Once he had it I became a very low priority in his scheme. In all honesty I was never paid one red cent for any of the Blueberry (or &#8220;Flow&#8221; or Blue Velvet) that company number one in Europe produced (plus having over 3,000 seeds that I produced completely ripped off).


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 29, 2008)

Your grow is amazing and inspiring to say the least. Very nice job.

Mr. Bubbles


----------



## mero (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice grow ! looking nice and tasty ! think will have to get sum blueberry for my Real grow once its setup


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

that is a sweet grow man! Did you weigh in the BB after curing? bet that shiz smokes pretty fine! U got anything on the grow at the moment?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet harvest Dude!:aok:


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 13, 2013)

oh god that's so debaucherous I love it. Excellent green porn there!!! :stoned: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2013)

effdecaf said:
			
		

> oh god that's so debaucherous I love it. Excellent green porn there!!! :stoned: :heart: :heart: :heart:


 
Thanks, brings back memories of my most ghetto days. But some of my best was grown that way.


----------

